# Quality Sandpaper?



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

I have been using this crap I got at Lowes. 

While applying teak oil to a board, I noticed swirls which I assume are granules coming loose and digging into the wood.

This really has me po'd and I think I'm heading back to return the sandpaper - all of the boxes I bought. 

Does anybody have a rec for quality sandpaper 50 and up?


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Quality sandpaper*

I get most of my sandpaper from these folks,not bad prices and pretty good stuff.http://www.supergrit.com/ I make a lot of jewelry boxes plus turnings,so I need good sand paper.That stuff you get at lowes is OK for sanding house's,but not for quality finishes.Don't just go for the low priced stuff as you will usualy get what you pay for.There are other suppliers out there that will server you well.I just like dealing with these folks and their products suit me very well.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

on this page - the quarter sheet - qty 50 per

http://www.supergrit.com/products/products_sheets-brownredao.asp

Would these fit a palm sander? A Makita?

I'm real green with all of this so some of my questions will sound real novice like...


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm partial to Klingspor.

Here is a link for retali sales.

http://www.woodworkingshop.com/


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I use 3M


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

I started off years ago buying cheap crap but I now know that you are WAY better of with either Klingspore or 3M. It will cost 3 times as much as the crap but last 5 times as long and do a better job to boot.

Paul


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

Norton abrasive sheets are about as good as I've found. The home center stuff isn't always that great. 

That being said, be sure you don't skip a grit when you're sanding. Swirl marks are normal in the coarser grits, and the next finer grit should remove all the deep marks from the previous grit. When you progress into finer grits the marks should disappear. With cheap paper you can get some inconsistency so the finer grit may not remove all the marks from the one before it.


----------



## max510 (Jun 6, 2010)

hmm my dads thinks 3m is a cheap brand thats not worth it


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I am a Mirka Gold man myself and am going to try Mirka Abranet if I ever get around to another project. With those cheaper sandpapers it's important to give the projuect a quick dusting or tack clothing in between coats. If you do move up and the granules are broken off on the wood and get trapped your just gonna be sanding in a swirl. I just use a cheap bench brush and buff off the area.


----------



## max510 (Jun 6, 2010)

my dad uses this stuff http://www.amazon.com/Norton-2632-Sandpaper-400-Grit-20-Sheets/dp/B000GT9DS0


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

phinds said:


> I started off years ago buying cheap crap but I now know that you are WAY better of with either Klingspore or 3M. It will cost 3 times as much as the crap but last 5 times as long and do a better job to boot.
> 
> Paul


Disagree! About 10 times longer.


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

Lowes sells the "Gator brand" of sanding disks and belts. I too was very disappointed by the results. I ended up using everything I bought from Lowes on my home improvement jobs and started mail ordering 3m for my (good stuff) woodworking.


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

This is a great and timely thread. Looking at the supergrit site, I'm thinking I'll get the 3M "Sandblaster" & Norton 3X Premium 9" X 11" sheets in assorted grits (60 - 400), since Im starting at 0 (was just about to go to Lowes today to get some more.

I couldn't find specifically stuff for random orbital sanders on that site. Did I just not see it?

Ooh, ok...I think I found it. H & L = hook and loop = velcro, I take it?


----------



## cusingeorge (Nov 17, 2007)

Mirka.

Costs more than the rest (by far in some cases) but lasts forever, especially the Abranet. 

Abranet is not really a sandpaper as much as it is a "cutting media". It actually shaves the wood fibers rather than abrading them like regular sandpaper.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Im happy with Norton,costs more but really lasts.Doesnt load up quick like the cheaper stuff.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

*sand paper and disk's Mirka Gold*



gideon said:


> I have been using this crap I got at Lowes.
> 
> While applying teak oil to a board, I noticed swirls which I assume are granules coming loose and digging into the wood.
> 
> ...


I use this brand I get it at a boat supply I have a 6" orb sander They have sheet's also Also my cabnet supply has this brand also Check your area for these supply houses It is Mirka Gold I have used this for yrs. I make jewelry box's and sand down to more grit than Most would do to 400 grit I have all the grit's inbetween and work thro a few grit's I don't use the junk at the box stores I guess if you don't know the difference ?? good luck


----------



## johnalbert (Jun 21, 2010)

I've been sanding a lot of wood lately, I was using the garnet paper suggested by an old-timer I know. A few weeks ago I tried some of the Norton 3x stuff, what a difference. use less, a lot less. work faster, get better results. Then I got one box where it seemed the abrasive came off the paper quickly. It still worked good, but I kept ending up with sandless sandpaper.


----------

